# WTT- for 2 Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic"s, have 3 reels.



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

I am looking for 2 used but in good shape Daiwa ballistic surf rod's. Looking for a pair of XXH, will consider 1-xxh, 1-xh.
I have the following reels to trade.-
Newell S550 4.6
Newell C550 4.6
Penn international I I 30TW. 
Can text or email pics.


----------

